# pfshooter stepped our of 'business'?



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

Dear community,

my english is not the best, but I think that's how to
understand his last message of pfshooter on YouTube:

pfshooter O-Tone

Sling Shot Shooting and mostly shooting with The Original Pickle Fork Shooter.

This is it at just under 200 videos I wont be shooting or posting any more videos.

If any one has an interest in the Fastest Fork in the world go to TEAM PFS on face book and there you can also see plenty of PFS variations.

For new sling shot shooters young or old it is best to learn on a Narrow Fork rather than a Wide Fork and using The PFS Way to shoot by Turning The Pouch on it's side. Once this Technique is learned and accomplished then you can shoot any fork width more efficiently. There is a False Idea that learning to shoot on a wife fork is better, It will only Hold You Back.

Whats going on? I have the impression that power shooters more and morw are driven out of business...


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't understand. I didn't think PFShooter made any money from his videos. He has only a few followers.

He is an amazing shooter but I don't think we can say any method is THE method.

I would say in line TTF aiming is the closest thing to a teachable "science" there is in sling shots. And probably let's you use any given slingshot accurately in the least amount of time.

But I wouldn't say any way is the "best."


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

I am just disturbed by

I wont be shooting (...or posting...) any more (..videos).


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

aiping said:


> I am just disturbed by
> 
> I wont be shooting (...or posting...) any more (..videos).


Where did he say that?


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

When he said "shooting" I believe he meant the videos not that he was done with sling shots.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Sinnbad11 said:


> When he said "shooting" I believe he meant the videos not that he was done with sling shots.


Yea I figured he wouldn't give up shooting.

Well, I wish he knew how much his videos have meant to me. I shoot PFS directly because of them.

My first successful slingshot I made myself was an OPFS. (For obvious reasons, plywood, a jig saw, sandpaper and an hour is about all you need.)

I know he had a falling out with various people at various times.

Well, I hope nothing but the best for him. He should have 1,000 times as many followers as he does.


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

I found it here:

m.youtube.com/#/user/pfshooter

=> more options
=> about

And the written statement is clear, he is native English speaker, if he just give up posting, he would not have written 'I won't be shooting... anymore' 
Furthermore be wrote:

If any one has an interest in the Fastest Fork in the world go to TEAM PFS

THAT sounds like a 'bye bye' !!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

He says a lot of things, gets a bit "touchy" at times, tends to stay off forums/internet for periods of time. I think the message your looking at is a bit old, he's still a little bit active, just not on this forum. Well, that's what I've pieced together, I'm sure someone in the "know" will help you.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

inconvenience said:


> I don't understand. I didn't think PFShooter made any money from his videos. He has only a few followers.
> He is an amazing shooter but I don't think we can say any method is THE method.
> I would say in line TTF aiming is the closest thing to a teachable "science" there is in sling shots. And probably let's you use any given slingshot accurately in the least amount of time.
> But I wouldn't say any way is the "best."


I don't think there is One Way, either but I will say that shooting PFShooter's way works on any slingshot but a hard-reference "aiming" style only works on whichever slingshot you learn it on. Or one very close to it.
I've shot every different way over the years and now shoot full-butterfly with a turned pouch. I can apply this style to anything from a pfs to a wide fork gap ttf to a monster starship and shoot them all about equally. The same can't be said for a "I put the top corner of my fork just so on the target" style of shooting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

M.J said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand. I didn't think PFShooter made any money from his videos. He has only a few followers.
> ...


Well, I would disagree. I shoot a very wide variety of slingshots, all with the by now standard aiming technique. I find that no matter what frame I pick up, I can shoot them all about the same using the "sight down the bands and put the top corner of my fork just so on the target". I do not claim it is the ONLY way, nor do I claim the same is true for everyone.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

There will never be one "way" due to many variables. The main one being ourselves, we are all different. Different anchor, different strength, different eye sight, different fingers, different feel, different confidence. And the list goes on


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Charles said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > inconvenience said:
> ...


I agree Charles. In line TTF aiming has been a revelation to me. And only slight variation in my anchor point hight is needed between frames.

But I do enjoy intuitive pouch feel on my PFS.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Good thread for beginners to read...delves into the philosophy angle of NO PAT WAY to shoot. Myself, TTF sight down the band/fork tip reference to target...but I WISH I could shoot as well instinctively as I did when I was a kid...no sighting at all and I was dead accurate. I can't seem to duplicate it as a 70 year old (this Dec). Oh well, I have lots of fun shooting, I guess that's the base line, right?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Good thread for beginners to read...delves into the philosophy angle of NO PAT WAY to shoot. Myself, TTF sight down the band/fork tip reference to target...but I WISH I could shoot as well instinctively as I did when I was a kid...no sighting at all and I was dead accurate. I can't seem to duplicate it as a 70 year old (this Dec). Oh well, I have lots of fun shooting, I guess that's the base line, right?


I was a mostly intuitive shooter until recently, and I still do it on PFS.

But TTF aiming has taken me from a sporadically brilliant shot to a consistently good shot. And knowing I can pull my slingshot out and do pretty good is much better than not being sure if I will shoot like an ace or a bum at any given time.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Let me just repeat something I have said before.

1. You can shoot any slingshot "intuitively". A lot of folks think of Rufus Hussey as the paradigm intuitive shooter, and he shot naturals.

2. You can aim in the standard way with a pfs. For examples, just look at the threads on pfs competition in the competition forum.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Charles said:


> Let me just repeat something I have said before.
> 
> 1. You can shoot any slingshot "intuitively". A lot of folks think of Rufus Hussey as the paradigm intuitive shooter, and he shot naturals.
> 
> ...


Definitely. And I now use aiming on my naturals too.

You can also surely aim a PFS. I'm a fair intuitive shot and I enjoy doing PFS that way though. But even there the disciplined shooting of my aimed TTF is making even my intuitive shooting better.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Charles said:


> Let me just repeat something I have said before.
> 
> 1. You can shoot any slingshot "intuitively". A lot of folks think of Rufus Hussey as the paradigm intuitive shooter, and he shot naturals.
> 
> ...


I have been shooting slingshots less than a year and have been a predominantly TTF shooter. I do have some OTT now and can shoot them ok. A couple of them really suit me. I use a reference point on the fork and an anchor point too. On frames with more narrow fork gap I move my anchor from the corner of mouth to the bottom of my cheek bone. Takes me about three shots to adjust to any frame. That is to be as accurate as I can be anyway lol . Unless the frame does not present a good reference point. By that I mean no specific or easily repeatable reference point to aim with. I had that problem with the Rambone I received recently until yesterday when I was finally able to pick a spot and it works. ....But I ramble lol


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

truthornothing said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Let me just repeat something I have said before.
> ...


I like the Rambone but I am primarily aimed TTF now. I'm really interested in trying the Ten Ton Hammer (Hammer grip TTF) but I don't have a 3-D printer and 80 bucks is out of my league right now for something I'm not 90+ % sure of.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


I am patiently waiting for my Perk 9 to arrive with 2 ttf hammer grips to try


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

truthornothing said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > truthornothing said:
> ...


I'll have to check it out. I knew about Sere


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

The other one is called the Tac Hammer see it here though I am pretty sure the campaign is ended. It will be a regularly produce frame once the molds are in https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/pocket-predator-slingshots-new-generation-preview#/


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

inconvenience said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


If you want a GREAT TTF hammer grip shooter go for the Pocket Predator Tac Hammer . I've been shooting it exclusively lately . VERY accurate . It should be available soon . It's part of the new mold injection line of slingshots .


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I want mine darn it! Bill's been quiet as of late



treefork said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > truthornothing said:
> ...


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

treefork said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > truthornothing said:
> ...


Damn that does look good. Very similar to Ten Ton but probably more ergo


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

@inconvenience

You can always build a TenTon by the available template. That way you can modify it to TTF only and make it fit your preferences and grip style. Just a couple hours and you may see if like the style in general or not. Anyway a couple relaxing hours with building is just part of the fun.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I



Tremoside said:


> @inconvenience
> 
> You can always build a TenTon by the available template. That way you can modify it to TTF only and make it fit your preferences and grip style. Just a couple hours and you may see if like the style in general or not. Anyway a couple relaxing hours with building is just part of the fun.


I used to have my own wood shop, I had all industrial equipment by JET. 8" Jointer, 13 " Planer, 5hp Table saw with a 7' rip fence Drill press band saw etc etc.. I go divorced and had to sell it all. I wish I had the tools to make some slings...Maybe I can go simple and get some hand tools. I'd love to make my own stuff


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Tremoside said:


> @inconvenience
> You can always build a TenTon by the available template. That way you can modify it to TTF only and make it fit your preferences and grip style. Just a couple hours and you may see if like the style in general or not. Anyway a couple relaxing hours with building is just part of the fun.


Yea. I want to try both. His may be slightly more ergo and yours more pocketable. Both are valuable to me.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

truthornothing said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should get back into it. A Dremel can do most stuff.

I used to work for a sign shop and ran a c&c and did the plotting and other graphic stuff and fabrication. I have decided that I want to get back into making things and am planning my future around that. I am starting to teach myself cad. I can already do 2-d.

Slingshots have literally brought me to what I want to do for a living.

It's dat slingshot life.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


Funny you should say that lol UPS delivered a Dremel 400 to my apartment today


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

truthornothing said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hand tools have their benefit. The build may be slower, but gives the joy of building. and last but not least you spend more time on te(a)sting the ergo of the frame. I always learn something new about ergonomics when build with hands. I know it' not the same, but if this is the option just go for the positive thoughts 



inconvenience said:


> Tremoside said:
> 
> 
> > @inconvenience
> ...


Exactly, Bill's experience is outstanding, but you may want to add your own touch to the two. It's never easy and usually a longer process to find what really fits. But as I see you are hooked to slingshots and bitten buy the bug .


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Charles said:


> Let me just repeat something I have said before.
> 
> 1. You can shoot any slingshot "intuitively". A lot of folks think of Rufus Hussey as the paradigm intuitive shooter, and he shot naturals.
> 
> ...


Hey Charles I don't mean to belabor the point just to reinforce it. I have my first successful natural just about completed I decided to band it up this morning and see if I could hit anything even though it is OTT and I've mostly been shooting TTF.

At first I did intuitive shooting until my first few misses once I got past 25 feet. I then began applied the aiming principles I have been practicing and was shooting as good as I've ever done out to 40'-45'.

And that was with a fork that literally had never had bands on it an hour earlier.

This is in no way meant to insult PFShooter. I don't think anyone can question that his system works for him.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

As a close personal friend of Darrell`s I can assure you he has not quit shooting or making vids, he just doesn`t publish as many these days...after speaking to him this morning I will tell you this, he is working on 2 trick shots that have never been done before and probably will never be duplicated again....once he does them I`m sure they will be on video for the public to view, I myself am looking forward to them as he has shared some of his recent vids with me in private and he is sharper than ever with his style....as far as the best style, that would be the one your best at...cheers and happy shooting


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's good to here Darrell's one of the best pfs shooters I've ever seen. Absolutely amazing!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

@AZ,

Yep, good to hear ol' Darrell is doing fine. He has certainly enriched my slingshot shooting experience. Have enjoyed following him over the years.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Darrell is the best intuitive slingshot shooter of any type I've ever seen. And his videos are why I started shooting pickle fork it all.

I think Arturo is the best aimed pickle fork shooter I've seen.

I've seen a YouTuber called Catapult Carnage who's pretty good.

Are there any other pickle fork shooters on YouTube I should check out?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Inconvenience: Why are you trying to pick a fight with your signature?
In case you decide to change it, it reads: "Odd that the best shots on the forum are all incredibly camera shy"
I don't find this to be the case at all and don't quite understand why you feel the need to introduce pointless forum drama.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

inconvenience said:


> Darrell is the best intuitive slingshot shooter of any type I've ever seen. And his videos are why I started shooting pickle fork it all.
> 
> I think Arturo is the best aimed pickle fork shooter I've seen.
> 
> ...


Check out Mistercapnjoe


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

inconvenience said:


> Chuck Daehler said:
> 
> 
> > Good thread for beginners to read...delves into the philosophy angle of NO PAT WAY to shoot. Myself, TTF sight down the band/fork tip reference to target...but I WISH I could shoot as well instinctively as I did when I was a kid...no sighting at all and I was dead accurate. I can't seem to duplicate it as a 70 year old (this Dec). Oh well, I have lots of fun shooting, I guess that's the base line, right?
> ...


I think I am going to seal your wording Inconvenience, exactly the same for me (except the recently part). Thank you!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

M.J said:


> Inconvenience: Why are you trying to pick a fight with your signature?
> In case you decide to change it, it reads: "Odd that the best shots on the forum are all incredibly camera shy"
> I don't find this to be the case at all and don't quite understand why you feel the need to introduce pointless forum drama.


I can say I can hit the broad side of a barn and I will be asked to prove it with video. Others can say they can split an atom and no one questions it.

I wasn't trying to pick a fight with anyone in particular. It's just an observation of what I have experienced. If I was trying to start drama I would have commented in the threads where the claims were.

You read more offense into it than was intended. But I'll change it.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Double post deletion.


----------

